# Rainy fishing at 3mb 8/29



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had some friends come in to town this past weekend and they really wanted to get out fishing, so we decided to brave the rain and fish the 3mb. We really wanted to get off shore, but obviously that wasn't going to happen.

We got to the bridge around 9, one other boat fishing. Nothing for a while and then around 10 or so my wife hooked into our first red fish which was exciting. From then on it was pretty steady, we ended up with a nice variety of fish. My friend caught her first fish ever, a little blacktip, and my other friend caught a red snapper and a bluefish which were his first salt water fish.

I also hooked into a giant ray, it was probably 4-5' wide and I had no idea what it was until it came up but we managed to cut the leader and it swam off just fine, as did all the fish.

We were using live pinfish from a trap I recently bought off of forum member trap guy and its been incredible so far, way more bait then I expected.


So even with the rain it was a pretty good morning on the boat, and I think I've definitely got two more people into saltwater fishing.



This is my first report, I've made a couple comments and gotten plenty of information from the site so I figured it was about time to contribute with a report.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

cut that ray in half and put it on the bottom and really catch a super fish


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice Job! Getting out is good, catching fish is a plus and introducing someone to fishing is the best.

KP


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice report, did you guys get any white trout?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

How come she's not holding the shark ???? Nice pictures and nice fish.Thanks for the post

Scott


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

No white trout at all which surprised me, every other time I've been there we caught tons of them

But thanks everybody it was a pretty good day


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job capt


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

So how were you guys rigging / fishing the pinfish. Was the Redfish slot; or above slot...?
Redfish Maniac


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just carolina rigs, I do more offshore fishing so I don't really know what I'm doing in the bay. Also, this was my first time with pins? Is there a better way you'd recommend rigging them? Where do you recommend hooking them? I was going through the back because that's where I've had the most luck on wrecks.

And the red was above slot, not by a whole lot but above non the less


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice report and fish! I like to hook 'em in the tail but its all just preference. A redfish will gobble it down either way. Glad you got you some more fishing addicts!


----------

